# 2008 Bark in the Park Paws Walk - WA People



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy and I will be taking part in the 2008 Paws Walk this year. If you want some exercise and to see lots of fun doggies, then please come and join us. We always like company on our walks 
*2008 17th Annual Bark in the Park 5K Fun Run and Walk*
*Location*: Magnuson Park
7400 Sand Point Way NE
*Date*: Saturday September 6th, 2008
*Time*: Check in starts at 8:00 am
Walk starts at 10:00 am
*Cost*: There is no fee to participate, but they encourage a $25 donation, and you will receive a commemorative t-shirt 
For more info and to register please visit www.pawswalk.net


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Please let me know if anyone is going, so maybe we can meet up before or after the walk..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful time! It's on the wrong coast for me.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time! It's on the wrong coast for me.


Yeah, I can see how that would be a problem :

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Yeah, I can see how that would be a problem :
> 
> Thanks!


I've been up and down the East Coast, but have never headed West...Someday maybe.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I've been up and down the East Coast, but have never headed West...Someday maybe.


Me too, but oposite.. I have been up and down the West, but never seen the East .. Someday for me too..


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Katie & Murphy

That sounds like fun event but Willow is only 16 weeks old. We live in the Green lake area of Seattle WA.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Softpaws said:


> Hi Katie & Murphy
> 
> That sounds like fun event but Willow is only 16 weeks old. We live in the Green lake area of Seattle WA.


Aww.. to bad Willow is just a bit young to be participating, but next year for sure! We had a pretty good time and the dogs were great. I'll see if I can find a picture.. 

We sometimes go to that dog park at Magnuson to play, when Willow gets a bit older, we could have a golden party!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's wishing all attendees a beautiful day and a wonderful time.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Here's wishing all attendees a beautiful day and a wonderful time.


Thank you Steve :wave: We all had a really good time. There were over 1,000 people and 1,000 dogs there but everyone was very well behaved.. If they post any pictures I'll refer you guys. We didnt bring a camera this time :uhoh: its kind of hard to take pictures when you are holding on to a 70 lbs. puppy..


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

just saw this....might have changed our weekend. I live so close to Seattle, but never go there. (really liked it my mother was in a rehab place in W. Seattle, forced me to the urban area)


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My pup is only 2 weeks old but we will be there next year! I'm in the Olympia area. Have fun!


----------

